# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Another 30,000 troops to be deployed to Afghanistan

## peachfuzz

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_us_afghanistan

----------


## inheritmylife

Just in time for Christmas: suffering and death.

----------


## spywizard

Bring our troops home..

what happened to that??

----------


## FranKieC

> Bring our troops home..
> 
> what happened to that??


****ing Bullshit! Decedmber of all months..We shouldn't be over there at all.

----------


## urbanbody

I cannot believe obama. seriously Im pulling troops out imediatly when in office lalalalala. then do it. I knew this was gonna happen, I just wished obama wouldn't have bulls*** everyone.

----------


## inheritmylife

> Bring our troops home..
> 
> what happened to that??


He's putting it off past 2012 so he isn't known as the "president that lost the war" during an election.

----------


## bass

typical politics, anyone who believes any politician is an ass...

----------


## Flagg

So in regards to the Iraq/Afghanistan war, Obama has been no different to Bush! 

Brown has pledged to send 10,000 of our British boys there as well. 

That's FORTY THOUSAND SOLDIERS from the US and UK alone. 

Brown did the whole thing about "building a stable Afghanistan means we wont be fighting the enemy on British streets" carry on. 

More rhetorical bullshit.

----------


## MuscleScience

> So in regards to the Iraq/Afghanistan war, Obama has been no different to Bush! 
> 
> Brown has pledged to send 10,000 of our British boys there as well. 
> 
> That's FORTY THOUSAND SOLDIERS from the US and UK alone. 
> 
> Brown did the whole thing about "building a stable Afghanistan means we wont be fighting the enemy on British streets" carry on. 
> 
> More rhetorical bullshit.


From the stories my English friends tell me, the enemy is alive and well in the streets of London anyway.

----------


## Flagg

> From the stories my English friends tell me, the enemy is alive and well in the streets of London anyway.



Well this is it at the end of the day, is sending 10,000 troops to Afghanistan going to somehow deter the 20 something loonies already living in London, communicating via chatrooms and being promised eternal paradise and 72 virgins?

10,000 troops we're sending, this on top of our MoD being told they HAVE TO MAKE financial cuts due to a world wide recession!

Afghanistan is the second poorest country in the world. The Russians couldn't get the job done so what makes anyone think we could? 

What a joke.

----------


## Flagg

I should reiterate, we're not actually sending 10,000 extra troops, I got that wrong, we are sending extra, but that extra will take the number of total troops we have sent to well over 10,000.

Which leads me to wonder HOW America can afford to send 35,000 troops..

----------


## stack_it

I just recently joined the army and will be done with basic and ait in august so I'll prolly be one of those 35,000.

----------


## stack_it

I did a litle searching and from what I've read there are currently about 195,000 us troops deployed in the middle east. That means after this 30,000 were looking at between 220,000 and 230,000 troops over there.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Well this is it at the end of the day, is sending 10,000 troops to Afghanistan going to somehow deter the 20 something loonies already living in London, communicating via chatrooms and being promised eternal paradise and 72 virgins?
> 
> 10,000 troops we're sending, this on top of our MoD being told they HAVE TO MAKE financial cuts due to a world wide recession!
> 
> Afghanistan is the second poorest country in the world. The Russians couldn't get the job done so what makes anyone think we could? 
> 
> What a joke.


I think it was the right idea at the time to go into Afghanistan right after 9/11. I mean they the Taliban gave OBL refuge. I do think that Iraq was a huge mistake. We should have put the 130,000+ troops in Afghanistan and built the country up quickly instead of lose focus on that area and waste many lives and much treasure.

----------


## peachfuzz

I guess the rational for the 30000 troops is that they are combat troops there to relieve non combat troops. you cant just pack up your shit all at once and leave so they are there to offer support while the engineers, cooks, etc come home..

the sad part is if and when we do ever completely remove ourselves things are gonna go right back to the way they were.

----------


## TITANIUM

> I should reiterate, we're not actually sending 10,000 extra troops, I got that wrong, we are sending extra, but that extra will take the number of total troops we have sent to well over 10,000.
> 
> Which leads me to wonder HOW America can afford to send 35,000 troops..


Well, maybe with some of the assets of 850 billion dollars the US borrowed for the bank bailouts.

So, China is funding the war I guess.

Best

T

----------


## Kibble

> I just recently joined the army and will be done with basic and ait in august so I'll prolly be one of those 35,000.


lol. You can definately count on going. What job did you sign for. I signed as 11b(Infantry) in 2003. I went to Iraq 4 weeks after Basic Training/AIT. 


Apparantly there is a 'Timeline" for the withdrawal of troops in Iraq/Afghanistan. If you were paying attention to the news over the past 6 years... this will be the FOURTH time that a "Timeline" was mentioned!! It was 2006. Then 2007. Then 2010. Now 2013!! C'mon bros... I don't know about you- but I am sick of hearing about "timelines"!

----------


## BEER WHORE

Sign me uo I hear central Asia is nice in the spring

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

I hate the fact Obama is talking about an exit strategy. Basically he is telling them "hey, hold us off this long and then we will leave". Anyways, I leave for Afghanistan in May, Rah!

----------


## Kibble

An exit strategy has been discussed over and over and over again. Believe it when we are finally out of Iraq / Afghanistan .

----------


## Flagg

> Well, maybe with some of the assets of 850 billion dollars the US borrowed for the bank bailouts.
> 
> So, China is funding the war I guess.
> 
> Best
> 
> T



I know you guys are borrowing a horendous amount of money from China, I could think of better things that money could be put to good use for then this utterly pointless war that IS UNWINNABLE. I swear to God, it's like beyond making a pathetic point now. What's worse is when our fvcking politicians concede this, they'll spin some shit about how the government in stable and then 12 months later it'll be crawling with insurgants and terrorists again.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

> I know you guys are borrowing a horendous amount of money from China, I could think of better things that money could be put to good use for then this utterly pointless war that IS UNWINNABLE. I swear to God, it's like beyond making a pathetic point now. What's worse is when our fvcking politicians concede this, they'll spin some shit about how the government in stable and then 12 months later it'll be crawling with insurgants and terrorists again.


The American dollar isn't worth anything anyway, I don't know why we just don't have the Federal Reserve just print out some more money out of thin air, lol.

----------


## Flagg

> The American dollar isn't worth anything anyway, I don't know why we just don't have the Federal Reserve just print out some more money out of thin air, lol.


Wont that drive the value of the dollar down further though?

----------


## marcus300

> From the stories my English friends tell me, the enemy is alive and well in the streets of London anyway.


Not just London, they are all over the major cities of the UK

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

"Hey Mr. Terrorist, we plan on leaving on _______, so just hold out for a little longer and then you can continue to **** everything up just like before."

How stupid can one be? This whole thing is a waste. We blow shit up, then rebuild it for them, all while way too many people are dying. Its aggravating. 
America needs to worry about their own backyard instead of trying to play boss man around the world...

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

> Wont that drive the value of the dollar down further though?


Yes, but they continue to do it anyway.

----------


## Kibble

Here in Korea there is a large presence of Iranians. About 4 years ago they tried to infiltrate a US Army Base in Seoul, Korea. They own a district of restaraunts, and they grow every year. Funny thing is.... there is never anybody eating there. Yet they find the money to expand very frequently

----------


## RyanRoss

I tried to sign up for 11 Bravo (infantry) they wouldn't let me go in because I had a drug related steroid charge. It sucked. If it had been for marijuana I could have.........

It's not because I felt 'patriotic' and needed to do my duty...

It's not because of the money / college

It's because those guys need all the help they can get............I feel so bad for everyone over there having to fight a war for false causes. Afghanistan will NEVER be stable. EVER.

----------


## RyanRoss

> Here in Korea there is a large presence of Iranians. About 4 years ago they tried to infiltrate a US Army Base in Seoul, Korea. They own a district of restaraunts, and they grow every year. Funny thing is.... there is never anybody eating there. Yet they find the money to expand very frequently


Sounds to me like they have some kind of op running under the restaurants.....

----------


## Kibble

> I tried to sign up for 11 Bravo (infantry) they wouldn't let me go in because I had a drug related steroid charge. It sucked. If it had been for marijuana I could have.........
> 
> It's not because I felt 'patriotic' and needed to do my duty...
> 
> It's not because of the money / college
> 
> It's because those guys need all the help they can get............I feel so bad for everyone over there having to fight a war for false causes. Afghanistan will NEVER be stable. EVER.


They will let you in with a charge. Especially for 11b. It is up to your recruiter, if he wants to go through the paperwork. I have known 2 guys in 6 years that came into the Army because they had the option to "Go to war or go to jail". If he did not recruit you, it must be because he already met his quota for the new fiscal year. There is always a way with the military. Criminal records are not as heave as you think.... unless you are talking murder or rape. My brother is doing a year in prison for felony posession and distribution of cocaine. He was in the Army when he got caught up. His sentence got reduced to 365 days. He will have a spot for him in the Army when he gets out. As long as you have somebody to fight for you, you will be golden. Not to mention... oncve you get into the Army, you can always change your job. Well, for the first few years of your career

----------


## Kibble

And another thing.... The Infantry needs strong soldiers. They need people who can carry heavy loads for long times. Soldiers with explosive strength and endurance. Steroids is kinda in the "Don't ask, don't tell" category. They only test for steroids if you have an indicent, and it is expected that you are using. If you weigh 260lbs and you beat up the 14 year old clerk at Starbucks because he didn't give you whipped cream

----------


## BgMc31

> "Hey Mr. Terrorist, we plan on leaving on _______, so just hold out for a little longer and then you can continue to **** everything up just like before."
> 
> How stupid can one be? This whole thing is a waste. We blow shit up, then rebuild it for them, all while way too many people are dying. Its aggravating. 
> America needs to worry about their own backyard instead of trying to play boss man around the world...


C'mon BigSexy, do you honestly believe that in July of 2011 we are just going to pack up and leave. The date given was a plan to remove all forces. It was a date given for us to begin drawing down our forces.

----------


## Kibble

2013 is the date that there will be 0 American Forces in those countries. Problem with timelines is.... they are lies. You cannot predict the future of an unstable country

----------


## Kibble

I have heard "Timeline" used SO many times in the last few years. I will believe it when I see it

----------


## Mooseman33

the problem with those time lines is they are used for RE-ELECTION...

our govt. sucks, on all sides of the house, either side of the aisle.. all fvking scumbags..

----------


## BgMc31

> 2013 is the date that there will be 0 American Forces in those countries. Problem with timelines is.... they are lies. You cannot predict the future of an unstable country


That's a logistical impossibility. There is no way we will pull 100% of all troops out of those areas. Plus with a surge of additional trooops and over 200K troops in both Iraq and Afghanistan, there is no way we can pull all those troops and equipment out in such a short period of time.

----------


## Kibble

Yeah you are right Mooseman. But... "Re-election" would be the reason that we DO pull out in this case. Obama is up for re-election in 2013 right? Well.... If he has all the troops out of Iraq/Afghanistan, he may get the winning votes. However... If the troops are still deployed, they may just call him another version of Bush.... and vote for the next politician who has a vision of troop withdrawal. 

This is not fair to the troops and families that are caught in the middle. But according to.... FVCK... what was his name?!?!?! He made the quote..... "Stay in school. Get an education... or you will end up in Iraq". It was a presidential canidate I believe. Kerry?

----------


## Kibble

> That's a logistical impossibility. There is no way we will pull 100% of all troops out of those areas. Plus with a surge of additional trooops and over 200K troops in both Iraq and Afghanistan, *there is no way we can pull all those troops and equipment out in such a short period of time.*



Absolutely right. However... the Army is taking the easy way out. Instead of shipping humvees and Armored vehicles back to the US, they are giving them to the Iraqis and Afghans

----------


## BgMc31

> Absolutely right. However... the Army is taking the easy way out. Instead of shipping humvees and Armored vehicles back to the US, they are giving them to the Iraqis and Afghans


I see your point, but giving the Iraqi's humvees and stryker vehicles is minimal and inconsequential but they're hugely different than giving away M1A1 tanks, and Apache's. That stuff won't happen. 

I just don't see a complete removal of forces from that area any time soon. The terrorist timetable argument was used before the surge in Iraq. And it's a flawed argument. Terrorists are going to be around whether we stay or leave. 
But these countries are taking advantage of us and they need to know that we aren't going to be around forever and that they need to start taking care of their own countries. We cannot continue to beat our heads against the wall. The american people NEED to know when they can expect to see their families come home. Not having an exit strategy is fool hearted. And an exit strategy should not be open ended.

----------


## TITANIUM

> I see your point, but giving the Iraqi's humvees and stryker vehicles is minimal and inconsequential but they're hugely different than giving away M1A1 tanks, and Apache's. That stuff won't happen. 
> 
> I just don't see a complete removal of forces from that area any time soon. The terrorist timetable argument was used before the surge in Iraq. And it's a flawed argument. Terrorists are going to be around whether we stay or leave. 
> But these countries are taking advantage of us and they need to know that we aren't going to be around forever and that they need to start taking care of their own countries. We cannot continue to beat our heads against the wall. The american people NEED to know when they can expect to see their families come home. Not having an exit strategy is fool hearted. And an exit strategy should not be open ended.






I completely concur with you BgMc.The timelines are really done for political votes.Timeliness work when there is a war that "CAN" be one.This one is irretrievable.It was never conceived to win anything.Positive outcome? I'm not sure if they thought that far ahead.I knew we would not pull our troops out.It's an expensive clusterfvck.One that the US can't win, never mind fund.

Best

T

----------


## Flagg

> I completely concur with you BgMc.The timelines are really done for political votes.Timeliness work when there is a war that "CAN" be one.This one is irretrievable.It was never conceived to win anything.Positive outcome? I'm not sure if they thought that far ahead.I knew we would not pull our troops out.It's an expensive clusterfvck.One that the US can't win, never mind fund.
> 
> Best
> 
> T



It's nice to know that when Politicians start seeing that the public is beginning to see through the rhetorical bullshit they spout, that they're happy to sacrifice soldiers soley with the promise that they'll be pulled out (conveninantly this oromise will happen JUST AFTER this candidate is elected) just to curry good favour. It's despicable.

----------


## TITANIUM

> It's nice to know that when Politicians start seeing that the public is beginning to see through the rhetorical bullshit they spout, that they're happy to sacrifice soldiers soley with the promise that they'll be pulled out (conveninantly this oromise will happen JUST AFTER this candidate is elected) just to curry good favour. It's despicable.




It's true. The people here in the US are not buying this shit anymore.Took them long enough.Let us see how long it takes them to figure out what to do about it. I am politically active, so sending e-mails is normal."We The People", god dam it!!!

Best

T

----------

